# Arab horse drawing



## welshy (Jan 7, 2009)

hey, another new drawing! it still isn't finished :-(
love to know what you think any improvements?

Thanks
Welshy


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Its amazing! Great job! (You say its not finished, so... great job so far )


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

That is so good! I just did my very first horse drawing and its just the head. I'm to embarrassed to post it :lol:


----------

